# Anyone thought of using LED flood lights on small aquariums?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i was planning to build 3x3w high output leds with diy heatsink etc like in my other thread on my 10g tank. but now i came across this and i think it is way cheaper buying one of these than building one. and its already waterproof. i can hang this above my tank and voila. please let me iknow any concerns or issues i may come across. once i receive enough blessings i will make the purchase. thanks. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Waterproof-1...ing&hash=item2322fcfa5a&_uhb=1#ht_2299wt_1401


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've purchased a few of those for recreational lighting purposes, and they do work well. decent cool white colour. Not high enough K for a reef, but fine for a refugium and I assume a planted tank.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

do you think its good enough for a 10g planted tank? does the light spread well?


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

I have read they die out after a month or two of use.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

look at a rigid dually light. we use them for prerunning and racing.

https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/131.htm


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

CRJ said:


> look at a rigid dually light. we use them for prerunning and racing.
> 
> https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/131.htm


thats quite a big price difference from the one that lybrian1 is asking about. im going to go on a whim and say that cost is a factor since he said it would be cheaper for him to buy one of those $13 fixtures from ebay than to build one.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I use two 20w floodlights on my 125 and they have been shining for a year now without issue, they do take a second or so before they turn on after hitting the switch, I have no complaints about mine. Can't speak for a smaller tank mind you but I'm sure a 10w would be plenty. As for light spread, be sure to hang them above the tank and it will spread nicely.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you have a photo of your set up?


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope that works, the stand was originally black but I like wood grain more, should be stained soon, I like the black lines in between the wood.

As for the lights, I have them resting on the glass lids and you can see they throw the light. If I had them hanging, I am confident that the entire tank would be well lit, as it sits the fish don't seem to care, I like the darker areas so my Synodontis and other fish can hide out or come out and be in the "spotlight".

That was 4 months ago, everyone is bigger now. Any other questions feel free to ask.

Cheers


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks great. I have a cichlid tank too. Just wondering if it would be better to have 2 20w floodlights or 4 10w. The power consumption would be the same however the more lights on the tank the more spread out the light will be. 

I really like your set up. Do you have a sump underneath the tank aswell? I would like to see what you did with it


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I find the 2x 20w plenty although I've looked into a 10w for the center of the tank. For a ten gal, 2 20w would be VERY bright, you would likely be fine with a single 10 or order a 2nd just in case. If resting on glass, there will be a spotlight effect, if hanging, 2x10's or 1 20w should be sufficient. 

No sump, just an FX5, and emperor 400. I use the powerhead to sweep debris towards the intake, it keeps the tank very clean and the fish seem to like surfing the current.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

My cichlid tank will be 75 gallon. I want to change the light since it uses two t8s now. Thinking of switching it to 4x 10w flood lights. I have an Ehiem 2217 so servicing it is a pain. Have to remove everything without media baskets


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops, I misread your first post, thought you wanted to put a couple of floodlights over the 10 gallon. On a 75 a couple 20's would work nicely. 4 10's would be a lot of cords. The media baskets do help when cleaning the filter. Does Eheim make filter baskets or no?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

On some models they do like the 2213 I have. But it seems the larger ones don't like on my 2217. It's a pain to service it. Which is why I ordered a pre filter from eBay for $27


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Any info on the colour other then warm/cool? I'm Setting up a 220 gallon cichlid tank and these look like they may be a good option.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

These are the ones I used on my 125 if that helps. On a 220 I'd opt for 3x20W. Depends on depth however. If your tank is tall and narrow, get 30w+ floodlights.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Waterproof-O...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c60fc5554


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

think I'll order the 20w, says they're 6000-6500k. I'd prefer a 10000k+actinic light but it's 3 time the price and I don't feel like being a guinea pig for that much.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

For those still using T8, T10, T12 tubes there's also LED swap-in replacments now. I'll probably get one for my 25g once I find one in the 6700 -8000k range


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

where do you get them?



DaFishMan said:


> For those still using T8, T10, T12 tubes there's also LED swap-in replacments now. I'll probably get one for my 25g once I find one in the 6700 -8000k range


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I didn't yet but bulbscanada. Com has lower k then what I need it might have what your looking for. I'm in Scarborough tonight Lowes had 6500k t8 which will be OK for now.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen on ebay made in china Par38 led hydro grow lights 35W and
45W which has red, blue and white lights, I wonder how they will do on reef tanks.
Price is less then US$30 each including shipping

Anyone using or seen these lights.


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok just ordered 3... See how it goes. If they don't work out I figured I could just use them in the garage


----------

